# mbamba labs and Hap Nubilus together



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I have 10 mbamba labs in a 46 g corner unit, and I would like to add 5 nubilus with them. The largest lab is under 3" with the smallest being 1.5in.

The nubilus would be between 1-2" in length, with 1m 4f

I do have to thin out the males of the labs, as I think I have 3 so 2 will be rehomed with no more added.

Can these 2 species cohabitate? I may have a go at breeding the nubilus, and am in the process of setting up a 20 and a 15 just in case..


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What is the length of this tank. It has been a long time since I've kept nubulis, but I seem to recall them might be too aggressive for a small tank.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Well it is a corner unit, I think its close to 4ft across the front but 27" on the short sides.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It won't be 4ft across the front. It is most likely between 36-40".

The tank seems small, but you can give it a go.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Fogelhund said:


> It won't be 4ft across the front. It is most likely between 36-40".
> 
> The tank seems small, but you can give it a go.


You are probably right just guessing as I am at work. Its a fluval Vincenza or something like that I can look it up.


----------

